# 2020 flu shot



## Aukai (Oct 8, 2020)

I have been getting the annual flu shot for dozens, and dozens of years as a paramedic, because of having forced exposures. This year without thinking it's 2020, I got the flu, and one of the pneumonia shots. I have never been "sick" after a shot, maybe a little body ache, but that's it. I forgot it's 2020, what could go wrong, 24 hrs of fever chills, and peaked out at 103F. Last night I had the sweats, started feeling better, today I'm good. I do not care for this type of reaction, and my other years have been uneventful. There are people who do not believe in the shots, that's up to the individual. I would rather have something last 24 hrs, and be gone, than 7-10 days of feeling horrible, whining to my wife I'm sick , and then another 2 weeks of residual effects as you get better. My other co workers had no such reactions, but only had the flu shot. I will get next years one also, I'll just be thinking "ok bucko, whatcha got for me this year"
It is that time of year guys


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 8, 2020)

I got mine a week ago, no noticeable reaction. They told me I had to wait a month before I could get the first pneumonia shot. Perhaps your reaction was due to getting both shots at the same time.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 8, 2020)

I wonder to, that's why it the PRACTICE of medicine, oops......


----------



## ddickey (Oct 8, 2020)

In Dec of 2013 I almost died of the flu or something maybe H1N1? It was probably the worst thing I ever went through and I've gone through quite a bit. My niece who's an emergency room nurse was adamant I now start to get the flu shot. I never did and never got sick like that again. IDK I just feel weird about taking the shot.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 8, 2020)

I have given shots, and started thousands of IVs, the needle is always bigger when it's pointing at you


----------



## Ianagos (Oct 8, 2020)

I get terribly sick every time I get the flu shot but due to my past job I used to get them every year. But this year I think I’ll skip. Actually getting the flu isn’t much worse then the shot for me so I really don’t see the point and I’ve gotten the flu after getting the shot before so to me it’s just dumb. I’m not against vaccines but at a certain point it’s a bit too much. Tired of putting stuff in my body that doesn’t help.


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 8, 2020)

I’m getting my flu shot this year. I’m not interested in rolling the dice this year it is 2020 after all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonebriar (Oct 8, 2020)

My wife got the pneumonia shot last year and was sick the same as you.  It didn't bother me.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 8, 2020)

I get them every year, my doctor shames me into it.
Never been sick or even uncomfortable after a shot.
I did get a mild case of shingles about two weeks after my shingles shot.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 8, 2020)

No such thing as mild shingles  , mine was only the size of a computer mouse, good Lord, I see pictures of some bad ones, and cringe....


----------



## Abowie (Oct 8, 2020)

The response was likely due to your already having been exposed to one or other of the strains of flu in the vaccine.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 8, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 8, 2020)

I had a flu shot twice, once in the Army and once when I started working in a hospital and never again.  Laid out coughing up phlegm and wishing to die for over a week each time.  A reasonable diet, basic hygiene and plenty of fresh air year around works for me.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 8, 2020)

I scheduled my moms shot for next Tuesday. I usually skip it but not this year, I’m getting mine at the same time.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 8, 2020)

I got real sick after a smallpox immunization.  Also "enjoyed" all of the side effects from seven anthrax shots.  I haven't missed a flu shot in 20 years, those ones are easy.  I like having a Swiss army knife of antibodies.


----------



## savarin (Oct 8, 2020)

had the flu and pneumonia shot no problems.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 8, 2020)

I got the 2020 flu shot as did my wife, no reaction except a tiny bit sore for a day.  I also got my second Shingrix with no reaction. I will say my arm was a bit sore from the first Shingrix but from what I understand it's a very small price to pay.   I have been getting flu vaccines every year for 20+ years, I haven't gotten the flu and the worst reaction I ever got was feeling a bit lousy for a day.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 8, 2020)

I've gotten flu shots regularly over the last thirty years because of my wifes employment. Last year I ended up at home two days with a fever and all the good stuff that goes with it. That was the first time it was like that. I did get the flu several years ago and don't care to repeat that again anytime soon. I will get my shot this year soon so here's hoping it goes better this year.


----------



## mksj (Oct 8, 2020)

Being in healthcare field for many years, it was almost the default that I would get a flu shot annually, unfortunately one year I developed Guillain-Barre syndrome with fairly significant paralysis, I subsequently avoided taking the Flu short the last 20 years. My wife an I rarely get sick, but now that we are north of 65 will need to reconsider. I recommend Shingrix for most people, it is very active and the chance that one gets Herpes Zoster increases as one gets older. Make sure you get both Shingrix vaccine doses.


----------



## Ianagos (Oct 8, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> I got real sick after a smallpox immunization. Also "enjoyed" all of the side effects from seven anthrax shots. I haven't missed a flu shot in 20 years, those ones are easy. I like having a Swiss army knife of antibodies.



Ah yes the anthrax shots. I had a series of 5 and they made me extremely sore and tired.

The smallpox was not bad. Some guys got real bad as we didn’t shower for 2 weeks after.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 9, 2020)

Strange, we self monitor temps, and today I was 98.2F with a no touch scanner, IR I guess, about 7-8 O'clock I could feel a difference, and checked 100F, same scanner. Irritating...


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 9, 2020)

I was told that if you are over 65 the shot is stronger than for everyone else. Could this have been part of the cause?


----------



## Aukai (Oct 9, 2020)

You know, I have seen the over 65 flu shot, but never asked what it was about. I just thought it was odd today, but thinking back about when I have been sick, that in the evening time something was different, I'm not sure why a fever would come, and go...


----------



## middle.road (Oct 9, 2020)

I've been getting them since the heart attack back in '07, luckily never had a reaction.
But back a few years, I think it was '17 - I got nailed by the flu at the end of September. The week before I had a Dr. appt for a checkup and to get the shot - figures, doesn't it?
Gads it was a tough bout. BP went to h*ll, dehydrated, pounding headache, it took me down hard.
Time before that was in 1991, and that was a bad trip also. 
Never have had the pneumonia shot - that I know of.

We got ours a couple of weeks ago, no reactions thankfully.


----------



## OliverWilkins (Oct 20, 2020)

I never took the shot, but I get sick every year...


----------



## Janderso (Oct 20, 2020)

Aukai said:


> You know, I have seen the over 65 flu shot, but never asked what it was about


What if I told them I was 65 and really only 64? Is it terminal??     
I did get the shot again this year. No reaction, not even a sore arm.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 20, 2020)

Oliver, do you get the flu every year, or just a "cold"? I still get colds but they seem kinda mild Dayquill/nyquill cough, and sniffles, but can usually still work.


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 20, 2020)

Getting mine tomorrow. I have been getting it for the past 10 years or so.


----------



## OliverWilkins (Oct 20, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Oliver, do you get the flu every year, or just a "cold"? I still get colds but they seem kinda mild Dayquill/nyquill cough, and sniffles, but can usually still work.


It might just be a cold, I am not sure really. I read some bad stuff about those vaccinations, is something of that true?


----------



## Aukai (Oct 20, 2020)

Everyone has an opinion, you are not given a live virus in the shot. Everyone's immune system is different, and some have reactions, some do not have any at all. There is one speculation on my shot this year that I may have had a bug before, and something in this shot was recognized by my immune system, and mobilized against it. I will still take 2 days of being sick, and getting over it, than 7-10 days miserable sick, and another 7-10 days recovering from it. If you are in the age group, consider the flue shot, and the pneumonia shots as well. I will not be doubling up on the next time I need a pneumonia shot though


----------



## Superburban (Oct 20, 2020)

I got the shingles about 15 years ago, when I was in my early 40's. They were not diagnosed early, so I got the nerve issues, they were terrible, and would come back every few weeks. About 5 years ago, I got a shingles shot, and the nerve issues cleared up, and have not returned. 

As far as the flu shot, we get them every year. I never had any issues, but about 3 years ago, my wife got sick for about a week. We think she already had a flu, and the shot may have turned her imune system on high alert reacting to all the types they have in the shot, that it let the flu she already had, take a better hold then if she did not get the shot. Just our theory.


----------



## cathead (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm just letting my immune system take care of me.  The big push on flu shots is overrated in my opinion
since the strain of flu given in the shot may not be the strain you come in contact with.  I'm sure I could
get a flu shot at no cost but prefer to pass, not to mention that they want to administer a heavy duty shot
if one is older...


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 21, 2020)

My Dr has even given up asking me to get a flu shot. I had one about 35 years ago and 2 weeks later was the sickest I have ever been in my life with the flu. I have not had a flu shot since. That bout with the flu was the one and only time in my adult life I got a flu shot and it was also the one and only time in my life I have had the flu. When I talked to my Dr about it, and of course they always point out it is a dead virus and it can not make you sick, But what my Dr agreed does happen is that while your bodys imune system is busy fighting and making antibodies for the dead virus, it will allow a real virus to sneak in the back door while your immune system is looking the other way. I am in my 60s now and will continue strait on this path till the road makes a turn.


----------



## alloy (Oct 21, 2020)

Did you see on the national news this morning they gave October 31st as a deadline for getting a flu shot?

They paint a dire picture of the virus combined with the flu this year.  

I got mine a few weeks ago, no problems thankfully.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 21, 2020)

I normally don't get one but this year when I took my mom for hers I got one too. No reaction other than my arm being sore for a day or so where they injected me.

There are always anecdotal stories of people who apparently had a bad reaction and I cannot dismiss anyone's actual experience. But this stuff is based on science and I'll go with science just about 100% 

Just like masks and handwashing it might not be perfect, but it's the best we have right now 


John


----------



## tomfiii (Oct 21, 2020)

Remember the immune system is in the gut and if it's out of whack ,bad things will or will not happen. Take your D and zinc and a probiotic which will work better than vaccine. Also watch out where they jab you as some are hitting too high up near shoulder causing a reaction in shoulder.


----------

